# Avatar Shape - Vote Here!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Avatar Shape*​
*Should we keep the new round avatar images or switch back to the old square images?*


Keep the Round
2020.20%
Change to Square
7979.80%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Self explanatory.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Back to square please. More air space = more narcissism = happier board.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Back to square please. More air space = more narcissism = happier board.


^^^This, oh and bigger, I look tiny lol


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

The circle shape looks nice on profiles/main page but agreed the square looks better when viewing posts.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^This, oh and bigger, I look tiny lol


Maybe you are tiny :thumb :lol: :whistling:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I prefer the circle ones


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Square window please


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Prefer the circle.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I was platinum, now I'm gold 

Now I'm platinum 10 seconds later :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Back to square please. More air space = more narcissism = happier board.


Square please, I can't see Archaic's delts :wub:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Square for me


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the circle one


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

how about triangle or pentagon shaped?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Square for me..... Dont like to look tiny


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't care


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Don't care


This


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> Square please, I can't see Archaic's delts :wub:


Circle is feminine anyway. Hole resembles a submissive object that wants to be bent over and brutally dominated. The curved edges resemble voluptuousness, sexy, silky smooth skin that wants to be a bucaked.

Square is man, rugged jaw line, two day old stumble and a black eye. Not to be fcuked around with!

This is UK-M, not UK-Gay! Never seen anything so homosexual in my life when logged on this morning to see a bunch of half naked men voyeur'd at through a peeping tom *** hole. Be gone with the poofter circle and bring back some man Test to this board! Bring back the square!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Circle is feminine anyway. Hole resembles a submissive object that wants to be bent over and brutally dominated. The curved edges resemble voluptuousness, sexy, silky smooth skin that wants to be a bucaked.
> 
> Square is man, rugged jaw line, two day old stumble and a black eye. Not to be fcuked around with!
> 
> This is UK-M, not UK-Gay! Never seen anything so homosexual in my life when logged on this morning to see a bunch of half naked men voyeur'd at through a peeping tom *** hole. Be gone with the poofter circle and bring back some man Test to this board! Bring back the square!


Couldn't agree more!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:

When I get my reps back mate I'll give you some


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

well i can pull it of but everyone else looks like a ****** in that bubble lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

vetran said:


> well i can pull it of but everyone else looks like a ****** in that bubble lol


giz a kiss ya beaut


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

circle. it's becoming a standard.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Square so my taper is more visible.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The circle shape seems more in keeping with the fancy new forum, but the avvy is smaller and as we're all a bunch of narcissists...perhaps a larger avvy would better show peoples muscles.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A dodecahedron please.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like circles, but its a bit small......circle is good, square is good, umm...oooohhh...umm...umm...circle! No....no...square, no circle.......dunno....need a cuppa..


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ayeee square all the way innit fam...


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Square much better


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

The circle has more style :thumb


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Square man!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

couldnt care


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Circle looks good.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

More importantly will Tapatalk enable polls to be viewed?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Square is better.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Square works best for me as that's how most photographs are taken...Well 3:2 ratio anyway.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bumping this!


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

upside down triangle. everyone on here is big on the top and tiny on the bottom anyway


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Cirlce looks like looking from a peep hole.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Bumping this!


I'm bumping this too.

Mainly onto yourself though to get it changed back! 70% = majority vote.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Back to square please, with a nice border around it as currently or even a black thin line.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Bump for the square


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rhombus


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Square all the way! I love things perpendicular personally.. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you around? No...... I'm an oblong........


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

One final bump and I'll be making changes over the weekend...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

square so we can see @Skye666 avi better


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> square so we can see @Skye666 avi better


I know right?? Chopped my head off and half my socks...circles suck I want square :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I know right?? Chopped my head off and half my socks...circles suck I want square :thumb:


from the results of the poll so far, hopefully by monday i should be able to admire your socks again during my forearm workout


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> from the results of the poll so far, hopefully by monday i should be able to admire your socks again during my forearm workout


lol oh nah I'm changing it Monday..watch u don't get repetitive strain though


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Square for me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Would rather not have any avatars at all, they serve no purpose.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Circle


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, that was fairly decisive.
The people have spoken - square it is.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Well, that was fairly decisive.
> The people have spoken - square it is.


Is this the default dimension size of avi's, or can it be altered? It's chopped quite a bit of mine, I want my pixels back!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Archaic said:


> Is this the default dimension size of avi's, or can it be altered? It's chopped quite a bit of mine, I want my pixels back!


I aim to make them slightly bigger.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Defo need to be bigger IMO @Lorian!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

In for the bigger square


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Defo need to be bigger IMO @Lorian!





> In for the bigger square


Done. Although some people may need to re-upload if theirs are blurry.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Square is good.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> lol oh nah I'm changing it Monday..watch u don't get repetitive strain though


your new avi aint gonna help with that is it! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> your new avi aint gonna help with that is it! :lol:


lol...bigger pants thought would be less of an attraction!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the only real way to find out would be post a pic in a thong...... :thumb:


----------

